# Throttlestop "Disable Turbo Boost Short Power Max"



## gQx (Jul 1, 2018)

XTU has this option I'm wandering if throttlestop has it or will it be implemented in the next patches?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2018)

I think ThrottleStop already has this option.







On my laptop, the power limits register is locked by the bios so this cannot be changed while in Windows.  That is why it is grayed out. 

I cannot think of any reason why a user would need to disable this.  What CPU do you have and what are you trying to accomplish?  If this register is not locked, you should be able to adjust this power limit higher or lower to accomplish your goal.


----------



## gQx (Jul 2, 2018)

I got 8750h but for some reason if this option not disabled i got "pl2 throttling". Even I disable the power short from xtu, ts option overrides it i guess when both programs used but ts has more options and voltage adjustment dont make laptop crash like xtu so I want to use ts if I can disable this option from there. And yes i tried "0" and much higher numbers like "75" even "110" from the screenshot you sent still pl2 throttle happens.


----------

